# Golf help please



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a question regarding golf in the UAE.

I love a game of golf and was considering moving to Dubai / Abu Dhabi via an up and coming job offer. I was wondering what it’s like trying to get a game of golf, is it expensive and can you join a club?

Any advice / response will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

theres is a few clubs out here i usually go over to Dubai Creek Club you can get more info here Dubai Golf


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Golf is brilliant here. There are at abput 10 - 15 courses in the area, you can join as a member, but it can be expensive. 

I play at least every 2 weeks with guys I have met from the Forum
Its not cheap, although there are offers on which make it affordable, you can also play night golf as there are some course that are floodlit.

Juat bring the clubs anyway.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Agree with Mikey B on the golf being brilliant.

As I work 6 days and can only play on a Friday it is expensive (with no real offers) and for me a luxury. 

Definately bring the clubs though.


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I would love to play golf over there. Clubs will def be coming, Dunno about the golf swing tho lol.

Thats good about members of this forum joing up and having a game. Is there a certain part of the forum you have to visit for things like that?

Thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

colin14 said:


> Thanks for the replys. I would love to play golf over there. Clubs will def be coming, Dunno about the golf swing tho lol.
> 
> Thats good about members of this forum joing up and having a game. Is there a certain part of the forum you have to visit for things like that?
> 
> Thanks


No just look out in here, or PM me and we get something organised.


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Night Golf*

Hi, 

Mikey, do you know if its just the Faldo course which offers night golf?

Or do any of the others in Dubai have the floodlights now.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

SmokeyJock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mikey, do you know if its just the Faldo course which offers night golf?
> 
> ...


I think the creek golf course is floodlit too


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> I think the creek golf course is floodlit too


Sharjah Golf and Shooting Club defo is too.


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice one cheers lads.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mikey, Have not forgot about driving range, just got megga busy and am off to uk until 9th, and will contact you on this. Have a great xmas and new year.


----------

